

Minimalism in life, web design and business - d3v3r0
http://alexsblog.org/2014/04/11/minimalism-in-life-web-design-and-business/

======
nemasu
Simple is beautiful. Well said! I'm sick of the recent trend in website design
where it takes up the whole width, has huge images everywhere with maybe 1
line of useful text visible. And you have to scroll down all the way to get
any decent amount of information. Looks pretty, but functionally it drives me
crazy. Then again, it's ultra popular, so I guess I'm mostly alone. By the
way, I like the site design. :)

~~~
d3v3r0
Thank you! I agree with you. Simplicity is beautiful and focused on
functionality. It's natural and we understand how it works. Every use is
pleasure not a strugle with phone or monitor. Design should focus on the
important and not some cheap decoration.

